# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  رشته ریاضی کنکور تجربی

## rezamj

سلام دوستان یک سوال داشتم آقا من خیلی ترسیدم راستش می خواستم برم تجربی و بخونم برای پزشکی درسم هم خیلی خوبه ولی مشاوره بهم گفت بیا ریاضی بعد سال چهارم تغیر رشته بده بعد کنکور تجربی شرکت کن ریاضیت اینطوری خیلی قوی می شه  به نظرتون کار درستی کردم به حرف مشاورمون گوش دادم الان دوم ریاضی هستم ولی هرروز 2 ساعت زیست کنار درسام می خونم می خواستم نظرتون بپرسم کار درستی کردم یکی من و راهنمایی کن؟

----------


## ezio auditore77

منم میخواستم اینکارو کنم ولی منصرف شدم...راستی بر چه اساسی گفته که ریاضیت قوی میشه؟!مگه کنکور فقط ریاضیه؟!باید ازش میپرسیدی آخه مباحث ریاضی رشته ریاضی با مباحث ریاضی تجربی فرق میکنن...تازشم از سال سوم به بعد مباحث اضافی و اکثرا نامربوط نسبت به ریاضی تجربی(هندسه ۲-تحلیلی-جبر-حسابان-انتگرال-گسسته)شروع میشن که کارتو خیلی سخت میکنه.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## rezamj

راستش اشتباه کردم ولی دیگه کار از کار گذشته و فکر می کنم بدبخت شدم ولی احتمالا برای سوم تغیری رشته می دم گفت کسایی که از ریاضی می رن تجربی ریاضی نسبتا خیلی بهتر از کسایی که تجربی هستن می زنن به نظرتون سوم تغیر رشته بدم یا چهارم ؟

----------


## ezio auditore77

تو الان بنظرم دو تا کار میتونی بکنی۱.از الان اگه بشه بری کلاس دوم تجربی مدرستون۲.زیست رو خودت بخونی از خیلی سبز و کتاب وزارتی،سوم هم حتما تجربی بری.اینا فقط پیشنهاد بودن من خودم امسال دوم تجربیم زیادم نگران نباش که ای وای بدبخت شدم چون امسال همه درسا یکسانن بجز آمار برا ریاضیا و زیست برای تجربیا.بچه های پایه بالاتر و مشاورای انجمن بهتر میتونن راهنماییت میکنن...موفق باشی.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## No oNe

من سال دوم تجربی بودم تغییر رشته دادم به نظر من ریاضی خیلی شیرینتره

----------


## rezamj

no one یعنی الان سومی ؟ یعنی دوم رو تجربی خوندی سوم رفتی شهرویور امتحان آمار دادی رفتی ریاضی ؟ چرا ؟ کجای ریاضی شیرینه !؟ :Y (712):

----------


## strider

> no one یعنی الان سومی ؟ یعنی دوم رو تجربی خوندی سوم رفتی شهرویور امتحان آمار دادی رفتی ریاضی ؟ چرا ؟ کجای ریاضی شیرینه !؟


ریاضی برای اهلِش شیرین تر از عسله...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MEHRD@D

> سلام دوستان یک سوال داشتم آقا من خیلی ترسیدم راستش می خواستم برم تجربی و بخونم برای پزشکی درسم هم خیلی خوبه ولی مشاوره بهم گفت بیا ریاضی بعد سال چهارم تغیر رشته بده بعد کنکور تجربی شرکت کن ریاضیت اینطوری خیلی قوی می شه  به نظرتون کار درستی کردم به حرف مشاورمون گوش دادم الان دوم ریاضی هستم ولی هرروز 2 ساعت زیست کنار درسام می خونم می خواستم نظرتون بپرسم کار درستی کردم یکی من و راهنمایی کن؟



*ایشون که گفتن ریاضیت قوی میشه نگفت زیستت چی میشه آخرش؟؟ البته میشه زیست رو خودت بخونی اما اینجوری واست دیگه اولویت نداره!
**در ضمن تا اونجایی که من یادمه تو این سه سالی که تجربی بودم ریاضی هم داشت، نکنه الان حذف شده؟* 
*حالا اگه واقعا هدفت پزشکیه شما باید برید تجربی دلیلی نداره که ریاضی بخونید بعد کنکور تجربی بدین، اگه هم الان نمیشه برگردید تجربی زیاد مهم نیست چون یدونه زیست هست که اونم میتونید راحت بخونید*
*اگه شما میتونی ریاضیِ رشته ریاضی رو یاد بگیری و قوی بشی ریاضیِ تجربی رو 10 برابر بهتر میتونید یاد بگیرید...*

----------


## No oNe

> no one یعنی الان سومی ؟ یعنی دوم رو تجربی خوندی سوم رفتی شهرویور امتحان آمار دادی رفتی ریاضی ؟ چرا ؟ کجای ریاضی شیرینه !؟


نه الان پیشم 
ریاضی واقعا قشنگه اونایی که ریاضی میخونن میدونن:yahoo (3):

----------

